# http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/



## rufus5150 (May 15, 2009)

http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/

(Note: I've no affiliation with this site... but figured it might be amusing)


----------



## rufus5150 (May 15, 2009)

D'oh, I meant to put this in off topic if a mod could move it.


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 15, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 16, 2009)

eek the nude-suits family picture makes me feel a bit uneasy


----------



## rufus5150 (May 16, 2009)

It's okay, no one else here knows that was you in that one.

OOPS!


----------



## Josh66 (May 16, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> eek the nude-suits family picture makes me feel a bit uneasy



:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Photoadder (May 16, 2009)

Heh nice pic. Thanks hehe


----------



## teneighty23 (May 16, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> eek the nude-suits family picture makes me feel a bit uneasy



man, thats almost unbelievable, haha, i was not expecting little kids when you said nude suits.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 17, 2009)

Hahahaha, I think I met one of the familes while traveling home last time.   The father and mother look just like the people I met in the terminal with about 5 kids on their hip.  Sat behind me on the plane too.


----------



## timethief (May 17, 2009)

where do you suppose they hang these?
funny stuff.


----------



## leighthal (May 17, 2009)

Awkward....... I clearly remember sporting some of those hairstyles and 'fashions'.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 18, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> It's okay, no one else here knows that was you in that one.
> 
> OOPS!


 
not until you blew my cover rufus! :blushing:


----------

